# Drunk Pax who Promise Tips



## MemphisDave (May 5, 2016)

I've generally been a late-night driver. I've noticed a lot of pax who (I honestly believe that they mean it) promise generous tips (esp for special favors like multiple stops or running into a convenience store)...but forget to ever put that tip in the app.
By tomorrow, or even in five mins after dropoff, they are too tipsy to remember it, so we never see that promised tip. 
It does show up frequently enough to take the chance...but they forget a lot!
Do you find that happening to you?


----------



## cumonohito (Feb 13, 2018)

Any reason you dont remind them that they can enter the tip while in route? If they are drunk to deliver on their promise, they are drunk to remember that you reminded them to enter the tip now. 

This is just like "I'll tip you in the app" with alcohol twist. I believe it when I see it.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

MemphisDave said:


> I've generally been a late-night driver. I've noticed a lot of pax who (I honestly believe that they mean it) promise generous tips (esp for special favors like multiple stops or running into a convenience store)...but forget to ever put that tip in the app.
> By tomorrow, or even in five mins after dropoff, they are too tipsy to remember it, so we never see that promised tip.
> It does show up frequently enough to take the chance...but they forget a lot!
> Do you find that happening to you?


Does it happen to us? Of course, 98% of people who state they will tip in the app do not. I have had recently tips from drunk pax weeks after the trip though. Do you have cash is the best response to the "I'll tip you well".


----------



## amazinghl (Oct 31, 2018)

"I'll tip you in the app."
"You can tip right now, let me show you."


----------

